# Tyler's 12 Long Retired



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tyler's 12 Long has been torn down and sold.

This tank started out as an Iwagumi setup but is now transformed into a lower maintenance tank. 

Current Picture: 8/31/14











Current Setup 8/31/14

Mr. Aqua 12 Long Aquarium
Current Satellite+ 36” Light Fixture
MGOCPM + Black Diamond
Manzanita Branch
Dwarf Sag
Ludwiga Repens
Eheim 2215
Archaea 50W Heater


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*The Setup (Long Version)*

The Setup (Long Version)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Aquarium ($78)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I purchased the Mr. Aqua 12 Long Aquarium from Marine Depot. I’ve been eying this aquarium on TPT for some time now. I knew that eventually I just had to have one. I was very impressed when I first opened the box. The glass is thicker along the bottom of this tank due to its long rectangular shape. The clarity is very good as well. Overall, this aquarium is of a much better quality than the aquariums I've used in the past.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Light ($125)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I purchased the light from the Marine Depot at the same time I picked up the aquarium. I was having a hard time deciding between Current Satellite+ and the Finnex Planted+. I ended up purchasing both, retired my T5HO fixture, and put the Satellite+ fixture on my 20L while I was doing the DSM on the 12L with the Planted+. Both lights are of great quality. I would recommend either or to anyone. The Satellite+ has more features and functions which can be nice but then again I am more of a simple kind of guy. After the DSM, I put the Satellite+ on the 12L because HC is not a very light demanding plant.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Substrate ($20)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After some research, I decided to just purchase used Aqua Soil from two different sources on Craigslist. I mixed them together and I am hoping for the best. This route was much cheaper than buying new plus I have whole a five gallon bucket of left overs for my future endeavors.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Stones ($25)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I purchased the Seiryu Stone from the same Craigslist guy I bought the Aqua Soil from. He just happen to have a crate of the stone laying around and I impulse bought a bunch because they were a good deal.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Plants ($25)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Again, I purchased the Hemianthus Callitrichoides "cuba", and from the same Craigslist guy; however the DHG were stranglers that were found within the Aqua Soil. I found these almost dead. They were decaying away from being in storage in a bucket. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Filter ($110)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In my opinion, Eheim is the best. They have a solid product that simply works. I already have two other Eheim canister filters so it was an easy choice for me. I chose the Eheim 2215 for two main reasons. One, the hose size is the same as my other 2213 canisters, and two, the flow needs to reach the opposite end of the tank.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Pipes ($15)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wanted lily pipes without spending a long of money. The best way I found to accomplish this was by DIY acrylic lily pipes. I already had all the tools to make it happen so I figured I would give it a go. I really enjoyed creating the pipes to my exact liking; however, they are not perfect like glass lily pipes are. Another huge factor for choosing acrylic over glass was durability. Glass lily pipes are very expensive and break easy. Acrylic pipes are much more durable if one does break I can just make another at very low cost.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Heater ($30)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I chose the Archaea 50W heater because it was the smallest heater I could find without going inline. An inline heater will reduce the flow even more as the water is already passing through the reactor. I’ve had an Archaea 25W heater before and it broke for some unknown reason. This will be my second Archaea heater. I may decide to go inline at a later date.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Co2 ($100)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I waited and waited for a deal to show up on Craigslist and eventually it did. I bought a complete co2 system from a guy who was getting out of the hobby. The deal came with the following items: 5lbs. co2 cylinder, basic beer keg regulator, solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. I’ve had this pressurized co2 system for about two years now. No problems, it just works.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Reactor ($10)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I decided on the Ista Co2 Reactor because it would cost more for me to make a DIY Co2 Reactor myself. I’ve used this product before and it is a little loud for my liking but I am going to give it another go and see how it runs. I want 100% co2 dissolved before the water hits the outtake.

The Setup Grand Total: $538


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

How many pots of hc did u start with? I have the same setup. The light is a great match with this tank.
Also, what setting are u using on the sat+?


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

What setting are you using on that sat plus??


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The Beginning Process:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Aquascaping
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I decided to give Iwagumi another go. I have tried it before and never had long term success. In the past, I had an Iwagumi setup going for a few months then algae took over. This time around I’ve to learn from my past mistakes and hope to overcome the challenge of a high tech Iwagumi. 

I spent a great deal of time working the aquascape. I tried many different hardscape layouts before deciding on this simple three rock arrangement. While I am not 100% happy with this layout, I still think it’s the best one I’ve come up with so far. In the future, I might play around by adding different plants here and there but for now. It is what it is and I’m cool with that.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Dry Start Method
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I’ve always been an advocate of DSM. It just works for me and it works well. The HC was a no brainer. I purchased this health plant and broke it down for DSM. The HC quickly spread and multiplied but once it hit a certain point, it stopped. As I mentioned before, I found some decaying DHG in the used Aqua Soil I purchased used. I put it in a separate DSM for a few weeks and it perked right back up. The DHG has been multiplying slowly over the last several months. The DHG is located behind the rocks arrangement in my setup. The following are pictures from my DSM:

Started DSM: 1/7/14



Fill Day: 4/3/14



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Fill Day
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fill day was an exciting day. I had all my equipment setup and ready to go. I am excited to start cycling and find the balance. The flow in a tank like this is tricky because it is three feet long. I purchased the 2215 in hopes this will be enough flow to circulate the water properly.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Plan
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I plan to EI dose the recommended amount for ten gallons which is the amount of water volume in the tank. I will keep the co2 at about 5pbs for the first two weeks. This will ensure there is plenty of co2 in the tank. I will also perform a series of water changes and adjust the photo period as follows:

Week 1: 3hrs of light 50% water change
Week 2: 5hrs of light 30% water change
Week 3: 7hrs of light 30% water change
Week 4: 9hrs of light 30% water change

By the fourth week my filter should be completely cycled. With the light being the driver and only limiting factor, I will be well on my way to achieving a healthy balance in this tank.
I plan to keep my journal update as this tank matures.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice tank!!! It should fill in very nicely!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Bga outbreak!*

BGA OUTBREAK










BGA outbreak two days after fill. I believe the BGA was present during the DSM and I was not aware of it. Looks like I am in this for the long haul; hitting detours and road blocks. No worry though, I have my GPS. My GPS is TPT, you guys. After some quick research I purchased some EM - Erythromycin. 

Although its recommended by many do 50% of the recommend dosage for BGA, I am going to do a fill and throughout treatment. 

API EM
200MG Day 1
200MG Day 2
25% W/C 200MG Day 3 
25$ W/C 200MG Day 4

I am going to do this for a couple of reasons.

1. I want to eradicate the bacteria with no hope for its survival.
2. My filter is uncylced so I do not have to worry about its bio.
3. I have another cycled canister filter on stand by once the treatment is complete.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Recovery*

Today, I applied the final dose in the EM treatment. I've kept my nitrates up too. Before I move forward with this aquarium, I plan to do 25% water change tomorrow, another 25% water change the next day, and then add a cycled filter. The BGA is virtually gone; however I'm worried after reading stories of it quickly returning after EM treatment.

The HC has taken a hit due to the short photoperiod and submersed transition. Many of its leaves have died off and it has turned a very light green color. They call this melting... During this coming week, I will increase the photoperiod from 3 hours to 5 hours in hopes the HC will bounce back. Regardless of the HC's overall decline, it still pearls in the health areas. This gives me hope!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I stick to my plan! Everything seems to be back on track. Finger crossed...


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

keep the pics and updates coming


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive.




























The HC has been growing tall and thin due to week 1's 3 hour photoperiod. During week 2, I've increased the photoperiod to 5 hours and the HC is thanking me. Next week, I will increase the photoperiod once again.

Oh and I sicked my Assassin Snail on the pest snails whom somehow survived a very long DSM. GO GET 'EM BOY! lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

No sign of any BGA.

Nitrites are still high. I think the EM treatment had a impact on my cycle. Probably killed off most of the beneficial bacteria in the tank. After the treatment and two water changes, I added an already cycled canister. This probably helped but I dunno. As I wrap up week 2, I'm looking forward to increasing the photoperiod in week 3 from 5 hours to 7 hours. I can tell the HC is responding well to the increased photoperiod. The leaves look healthier and the melting stopped. Also, the roots are growing deeper as they are looking for nutrients to grow. I'm excited to trim the HC and grow this stuff like my fellow TPT pros! 

The focus is healthy HC!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm in week 3 since the fill. Today, I saw diatoms on the glass and rocks. No worries though. Diatoms are normal for a recently started aquarium. The nitrite is up above 5 though and its starting to get me worried. I'm hoping it's going to start dropping soon.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

As I end week 3, the nitrites have dropped to 0. Wahoo!

Today, I cleaned the diatoms off the rocks and glass. In addition, I've temporarily added 5 ram horn snails to help keep the algae at bay.

Tomorrow is day 1 of week 4 and, I'll increase the photo period to 9 hours. 

The HC is getting quite tall. I'll have to start a trimming schedule soon to keep it rooted, and healthy.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

pics!


----------



## Mastertech (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, more pics


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, okay. Today, I mowed the lawn and accumulated x2 3.5" saucers of HC trimmings. I sold both of them on craigslist for $8 each. I took a long distance front side picture so you guys can not see all the HC trimmings floating or make fun of all my diatoms.


----------



## fackxyouz (Dec 9, 2011)

hey nice tank!! I'm doing the DSM as well. All I have is HC, do you think the satellite+ saran wrapped is enough? Or should i use my 78w T5 12k light? Also how long did you leave the light on per day when you started your DSM? Thanks!!


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


>


WOW! that's an impressive green rug you got there.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

fackxyouz said:


> hey nice tank!! I'm doing the DSM as well. All I have is HC, do you think the satellite+ saran wrapped is enough? Or should i use my 78w T5 12k light? Also how long did you leave the light on per day when you started your DSM? Thanks!!


Thanks man. I appreciate it. Takes a lot of effort, but I enjoy it. From my experience, you want a lot of light during your dsm. More light than when submersed. So to answer your question, use which ever light gives more par. The satellite+ would probably suffice. I think I was doing a 10-12 hour photoperiod.



Aquascape Depot said:


> WOW! that's an impressive green rug you got there.


You like it? It's a work I'm progress. I'm pretty happy with it so far. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've added 3 Ottos and POOF, the diatoms are virtually gone, but now I have a new friend in the tank. His name is hair algae! He is all over the HC.

-Reducing the photo period back to 7 hours
-Manually removing with a tooth brush


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is my analysis of what I think went wrong. After the HC trimming, I couldn't removed the excess trimmings.. I removed what I could but the thousand of tiny leaves where still floating about. With the abundance of organics settling in the carpet, BAM. algae + increase in light from 7 hours to 9hours.

In the future, I will find a way to collect more of the HC leaves after a trim. As for right now, the plan is to try and keep the tank as clean as possible of it can recover faster.

I have another issue that I could use some advice. The surface buildings up a white film over time. Does anyone know how to solve this problem with my current setup?


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

look into the eheim surface skimmer


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Look up lily pipe surface skimmer. It really does work and is effective at removing surface film.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I painted the background black today.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm freaking out over here trying to figure out what to do about this hair algae. It's starting to take over...


----------



## fackxyouz (Dec 9, 2011)

haven't tried this myself, but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-s9mJVFyU8 seems to work. Or get a bunch of amano shrimps?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> I'm freaking out over here trying to figure out what to do about this hair algae. It's starting to take over...


Tried dosing some Excel?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

fackxyouz said:


> haven't tried this myself, but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-s9mJVFyU8 seems to work. Or get a bunch of amano shrimps?


Thanks for the link. I have a game plan now.



lauraleellbp said:


> Tried dosing some Excel?


Not yet, but that's going to be part of my game plan. Thanks!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

There's a nice post about effectively getting rid of algae in the algae forum . Go look it up!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my game plan!

Treating Hair Algae
1. Dose excel regularly to help stabilize co2
2. Reduced light to 7 hour photoperiod daily
3. Manually removed with toothbrush
4. Spot treat with H202 in a spray bottle not to exceed 3ml per gallon
5. EI Dose religiously
6. Increase pressurized co2


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Does your Sat come with a dimmer?

The underlying cause is most likely too much light.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

lauraleellbp said:


> Does your Sat come with a dimmer?
> 
> The underlying cause is most likely too much light.


The Satellite + can adjust it's lighting. I know one of our tanks is prone to hair algae just from too much PAR. (8" height from substrate with only 5 hours photoperiod). I believe it's on Rose Pink Setting (check out GuitarFish's PAR readings for more info)


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

lauraleellbp said:


> Does your Sat come with a dimmer?
> 
> The underlying cause is most likely too much light.


The Satalite+ does have a built in dimmer. How convenient! I was afraid someone would problem=to much light lol... I've kept the light on white and red however the fixture has many settings. Which setting would be better and not promote hair algae? The fixture will do just about any color I want.



Aquascape Depot said:


> The Satellite + can adjust it's lighting. I know one of our tanks is prone to hair algae just from too much PAR. (8" height from substrate with only 5 hours photoperiod). I believe it's on Rose Pink Setting (check out GuitarFish's PAR readings for more info)


WOW! What a great link! Thanks you very much for the link. I have been looking for a good Satellite+ PAR resource just like this. I need to change the light spectrum in addition to the other item in my game plan. This was VERY helpful!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, I did a 50% water change. During the water change, I drained the tank and sprayed down the rocks, algae, HC, and equipment with H202. Let it sit for several minutes and then filled. I accidentally uprooted a huge portion of the HC in front of the main rock. Big bummer. I packed it back down but now my substrate line is now crooked. Off the the LFS I went.

I added 8 Ember Tetra.









There small size is perfect; however, the ember color is washed out due to the stress of moving. I hope there ember color becomes more pronounced once they settle in.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it me or is that carpet starting to look yellow? I would be careful dosing h2o2 and excel daily. I tried algaefix on my 38 gallon tank and got rid of hair algae on my dwarf hairgrass

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Agent69 said:


> Is it me or is that carpet starting to look yellow? I would be careful dosing h2o2 and excel daily. I tried algaefix on my 38 gallon tank and got rid of hair algae on my dwarf hairgrass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Dually noted sir. Thank you.

The picture makes it look more yellow than it really is; furthermore, the carpet could be a lot better! The algae has now turned pink which means it's dying off. I've actually turned the co2 down to about 1bps due to the Embers struggling for air during acclimation.

Also, I'm decreasing my excel dosage to the daily recommended amount.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

New EI Dosing Schedule-

Sunday: Water Change; Macro 
Monday: Micro
Tuesday: Macro
Wednesday: Micro
Thursday: Macro
Friday: Micro
Saturday: Rest

I've recently learned, from very helpful TPT members, that the above schedule is much better than not dosing, doing a water change, and resting all on the same day. By not dosing, water change, and resting on the same day, I starve the plants on Sunday.

I've also learned I need to fine tune my tank maintenance skills and increase my o2 levels in order to turn up co2 and lights.

Time to make it happen.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The algae has stopped. Thank god! Most of it had turned pink and is dying off.

I found some a Ember Tetras at a Betta Shop that we're much more colorful than the ones I previously purchased. See pictures. After some research, I've learned that certain species of ET are pale. Not sure how true that is... Other research said that it depends on your water parameters. Not sure how true that is either...

In any event, I'm going yo be looking for more ET's that are colorful!

They look great don't they?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The HC is looking pretty pathetic at the moment. It's melting away. I found my nitrates to be sky high and corrected that. The HC is yellow and the ramhorns have multiplied and are feasting on my carpet.

I've been slowly increasing the light.

Currently, I'm at 9 hour photo period and full spectrum with the sat+


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Great, now I've spotted more blue green algae...


----------



## tenthe (Dec 29, 2013)

I know how you feel. I also have a 12 long with a Sat+ and did a dry start to grow a carpet of HC. Mine yellowed, thinned and died out in the months after submerging. 

I was waiting for it to bounce back, since my other plants were doing very well. Unfortunately, after three months, there was no sign of a recovery and far too much rotting plant matter at the bottom of the carpet to ignore. I decided to pull it all up and start over. Hopefully yours doesn't get to that point.

My new HC is doing much better after making some adjustments. Here's what I've changed:

I put a powerhead (Hydor Evo-Mag 180) at the far end of the tank to push water toward the filter intake. That half of the tank was pretty much stagnant. I think the low circulation was the main thing that killed my carpet.

I increased the CO2. I've been slowly dialing it up beyond lime green on the drop checker. I'm trying to find out what is the highest concentration the fish can tolerate.

I'm also cleaning the tank as frequently as I can now to remove dead plants and algae. Cleaning the filter and powerhead helps keep circulation up and checking to make sure the reactor doesn't need to be bled keeps the CO2 consistent.

I upped the light to 10 hours, and put the Sat+ on its brightest setting. I think the sudden drop from 14 hours/day while dry starting to 6 hours after flooding was a bit of a shock for the the HC. Even with a 10 hour photoperiod, I have no BGA or hair algae, whereas before I had quite a bit. I'm attributing the lack of BGA and hair algae to the increased circulation.

Anyways, I hope some of this might be useful. You have a great looking tank, best of luck getting the carpet to thrive.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

tenthe said:


> I know how you feel. I also have a 12 long with a Sat+ and did a dry start to grow a carpet of HC. Mine yellowed, thinned and died out in the months after submerging.
> 
> I was waiting for it to bounce back, since my other plants were doing very well. Unfortunately, after three months, there was no sign of a recovery and far too much rotting plant matter at the bottom of the carpet to ignore. I decided to pull it all up and start over. Hopefully yours doesn't get to that point.
> 
> ...


At least I'm not the only one... I'm pretty bummed out because I really tried to put my best foot forward on this one and I'm really struggling now. I appreciate your input/advice.

I'm wondering which filter your using in your setup. I'm using an Eheim 2217 and the flow is great. I don't think flow is a problem for me. I think my problem is a combination of things noted in previous posts of this journal; however, I'm starting to wonder if my substrate is the main culprit.

I think I'm going to do a major water change, cleaning, and trim tomorrow, as a last attempt to bounce back. Wish me luck.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I took out all the fish and transported them into my 20L. I did a MAJOR trim/cleaning. I did x5 100% water changes to get all the mulm and Floating HC out of this tank. After the filter ran for a few hours, I cleaned that out as well. After I was all done, I lightly sprinkled some more substrate over the top of all the HC. This took a really long time by the way...

At this point, I'm not really sure what to do and I don't even know if this aquarium is worthy trying to save. It's looking like a barren wasteland right now. 

The plan:

1. Increase co2 till the checker is yellow!
2. EI dose
3. Photoperiod 8-10 hours
4. Cross my fingers and hope for the best...


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*just that time.*

As I have read thousands of the journals in the past few months ive come to realize that the life of carpeting plants is a short one. I have tried carpeting DHG with no luck as I jumped in head first before researching anything. Since then I have found little to none lasting more than a few months. Please someone prove me wrong. After 3 months of slow growth with some improper equip, my DHG just slowly melted away no matter what I did. This includes ALL new equip, changing photo periods, increasing co2, etc... However, I picked up a new small pot of dhg and it's doing great in the last few days in comparison to the originals. Just my thoughts... these carpeting plants are similar to some typical weeds found in turf grass. They reproduce like crazy but then slowly die off only to reappear weeks/a month later. Which if in a tank, we would surely rip it out and start over by then. Just time to try something new and thats ALWAYS exciting. With that badas$ setup and equip all you need is plants and their the cheapest part. Good luck my friend!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Researching and starting to plan a new scape that's low light and dirt.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Reinvented!*

Today, I decided to rescaped this tank using dirt, rocks, wood and plants I had laying around.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

So the idea here us to get a dense carpet of dwarf sag on the right side.

On the left, I might rescaped; however I plan to keep the same general idea. 

1. Might change out the wood for something else more scraggly looking.
2. Keeping the slate ledge look.
3. Want to add a lot more fern
4. Want to incorporate some hydrocotyle strip in the front left toward middle

Dreaming... lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Plants are overgrown
MGOCPM Bubbling
Added 6 Neon Tetra
Added 1 Otto
BBA.

I'll get some pics soon...


----------



## minority (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes please, pics would be nice. It's hard to imagine what it looks like. That, and the photos you've already taken are good photos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been very busy lately. I'll see what I can do for photos.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Dirty!*

Here is a really bad picture of the tank. You can see how dirty the tank is due to the bubbling of the MGOCPM. There's a huge bulging of the substrate near the middle that I've been working on.

Water change tomorrow.

This tank is doing pretty good though. nice thing calm down. I'll get going on making things look tip top!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Having fun with the panoramic option in my iphone 5.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I recently temporarily removed the slate and narrow java fern, cleaned the MGOCPM off the top of the substrate, and added about an extra inch of Black Diamond cap. After, the white fungus has formed again. This should go away eventually.

The dwarf sag was growing high. I got impatient with it and mowed the lawn. It may take some time to bounce back. The stems plants are growing like crazy. 

Eventually, I want to rescape the left side of the tank, but first everything needs to stabilize.

Dirt is great because it's cheap but using sand like cap makes it much easier to manage.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, I made some adjustments

10 Neon Tetra
3 Otto's

Light:
PAR Estimation: [email protected]"
Full Spectrum; half power
Low-medium

Ferts:
Kno3 1/32 Weekly
Khpo4 1/64 Weekly
K2so4 1/64 Weekly
Trace 1/64 Weekly
1/2 ml Metricide a Daily

Water Change Weekly


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This tank is doing well. The dwarf Sag is starting to send out runners. I hope to get a nice thick rug of sag. The repens and other stems are doing well too. Over all, the tank has stabilized.

One issue is the tetra are always hiding for some reason only to come up to the surface for food. Otherwise they hide in the stems or sit in the sag along the bottom where the flow is lowest. Any thoughts?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking good!

Looks like the tetras decided to stop hiding. Maybe they just needed time adjusting to their new home.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Looks like the tetras decided to stop hiding. Maybe they just needed time adjusting to their new home.


Yeah man. They love it in there. Especially when I bust out the blood worms.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I retired this tank today. I pulled and ungodly amount of dwarf sag from this tank. It was stocking...

All the plants, equipment, and fauna are going in my new 125G.

+1 for the sat+ on a 12L. You can't beat it. What an awesome combo!


----------

